# Rubs being too salty



## fisherman84 (Dec 27, 2011)

So for X-Mas by g/f bought me a smoker from Bass Pro.... its an Electric Bradley smoker. i decided to try the Mesquite bisqettes and a rub on a 3.5lb Rib Roast. i smoked this at 225 for about 4/4.5 hours and the meat came out perfect it was just very salty. Do you need to make sure that the Sugar and Salt are equally proportioned? thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2011)

When I dry cure meat I use 8 gms/lb for strami and 10 gms/lb for bacon... never thought of weighing it for beef roasts ??? I should do that...

I mix my own rubs 'cause you can't measure the amount of salt in store bought....

Dave


----------



## fisherman84 (Dec 27, 2011)

What i did for the rub was as follows:

1/2 c Sugar

1/2 c Salt

1/8 c pepper

1/4 c paprika

8 tbs garlic powder

4 tbs cayenne pepper

2 tbs sage

2 tbs thyme

3 tbs chili powder

The meat tasted fantastic but it was quite salty on the outside


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2011)

Try the rub without any salt next time.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 27, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Try the rub without any salt next time.



Or cut it back to 1/3 or 1/4 of a cup.


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 28, 2011)

Like Al, and bmudd said cut back on the salt next time. That's one nice thing about making your own rubs, you can adjust them to your own taste.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 28, 2011)

When I started smoking several years ago, I noticed the same thing. It is the smoking process, it will bring out the natural salty taste of the meat, by adding more it becomes more noticeable very fast….I’ve always thought it was a combination of the wood and the dehydration process of smoking that caused it. Like the others said try it without any…you can always add some once it is on the plate…Hope this helps SB


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2011)

I usually go 4 to 1, by Volume, Sugar to Salt and main flavorings then 1/3 the stongest or hottest ingredients...JJ


----------



## dewetha (Dec 28, 2011)

following some spice advice I received, the salt in your formula should be like 3 tablespoon if your using sea salt or kosher. the regular table salt is ground finer so you could probably go with 1 tablespoon.

the balance of spices is a never ending quest:)


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 29, 2011)

Just remember there is a Different between curing rub that you wash away before smoking and smoking rub that you leave on the meat when you smoke it .

normally i put 4:1  but on rib roast i don't put any salt, i like to sprinkle fresh salt when it is on my plate .


----------

